# Copperhead coming to Jax



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Almost two hours, Welcome aboard 

Cptn and Coke please


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to microskiff.com! Gin and Tonic Please.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to the forum  where do you normally fish at? i'm usually launching from beach blvd. or the palm valley bridge, sure would like to see the new boat once you get it, sounds like a sweet rig


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the forum.. Captain an Coke for me! 

Alonzo


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I have had my copperhead for a while now and really like it. I am running the 30 Tohat (but opted for the elect start and tilt trim) You will love the boat and enjoy working with Mel and Rory. Best of luck with you new skiff.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

I fish mostly north of the st johns, off of heckscher dr. Now that I am out of my Yak i spend alot of time in clapboard creek area. Hopefully around new years Sisters creek will have a Copperhead in it.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck!!! Here is a link to my side console Copperhead with 25 yamaha 2stroke electric. I am also running with Smart Tabs SX.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fTa8ybtYKE&feature=related


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Boat not here yet, but wife had me a new yeti under tree for me today.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

another


----------



## castawaycustoms (Jan 27, 2008)

Glad Santa got the goodies there in time.  I wasn't sure they were going to make it


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for working with my wife on this. I had no idea she called and got this. it looks great thank you for the good work. 
When i get my skiff I will be getting a matching mat for the poling platform from you thank you again.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats on the Copperhead Cru and the Yeti is killer!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard Cru... and Congrats! 
(On the Copperhead, Yeti and Wife!)  ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Great looking cooler. I'd like to replace the middle seat of my canoe with one.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

pic's from today


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

another


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

That looks familiar! I was fortunate enough to see the shop in-person over the weekend, and I noticed that nice looking copperhead. Keep us posted!


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

getting close


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

more


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

1 more


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

ready for pick up


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw this skiff the other day. 
I love the color on it. 
I was certain I was going with black, but every time I looked at that one it made me think twice.

Skiff looks great!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Really nice, post some more shots when you get your hands on it.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope to pick it up early this week. Have i have long list of things still to do.
  1) sea foam green SeaDek on the rear extention for seat and when standing and running
  2) SeaDek on the poling platform.
  3)soon as my Carbon Marine (33")extention get here having some rope work done to it
  4) rod holders welded to platform and a lean pad made for it
  5)Green led lights under gunnels
  6) black 6' power pole
  7) poling platform powdercoated black
  8) having a similar shifter extension made like FMH
  9) SS prop
  Will post pics as it happens,Makes it easier to do this list when i can still do my fishing out of the ol LuCraft. If it wasn't for that sure nothing else would get done but fish.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Really diggin the poling platforms on the last two copperheads out of Ankona.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Let me say I am 110% happy with Ankona Boats. I picked up the boat today and it far exceeded all my expectations. Mel and Roy made this boat build a pleasure. Seems all you have to do is ask and they make it happen. And do it at a value that others can NOT compete with. 
I am sad to say I still do not have the boat home yet because i dropped it off @ Blue Point fabrications. They are added two rod holders to the poling platform, building the shifter extention and powder coating it all black. While there Tyler from Castaway Customs will be making measurements for the SeaDek work. I plan on picking the boat up Wed. Here are a few more pics that i grabbed today. 

THANK YOU again! Mel & Roy


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

platform before work


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Man that is one sexy skiff! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dang Cru, I missed seeing it! I was up at Ankona this afternoon. That is one fine craft!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

It is a nice looking skiff and I think you will be very pleased with it. Finally got mine in the water. It is outstanding.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice...I'm drooling.

I'm interested in seeing what Tyler does with the seadek, he does some great work.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

The skiff made it home today, it felt like X-mas all over. Blue Point did a great job. I love the 50/50 black powder coat also. I will post Pics soon. Thanks again Joe @ Carbon Marine the new push pole it great.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Platform after work was done


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

deck layout


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

shifter


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

..


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Took the boat out today despite the cold and chop. Thought i would post some number of what i got today. Load was about 300lbs worth of people(myself and 2 kids) plus cooler and fishing gear. Water wasn't to bad, about 3/4 to 1' chop. With the tabs down alil to help cut the chop cruise was between 23-25. Did hit a creek that was smooth and was able to get 31.2 mph from the gps. That was max top end, seemed to stay between 28.5 and 30 most of the time wot. This is with the stock 12p prop.
What i love most about the boat is the about of fuel it burns or doesn't burn. I took it out 4 times so far including 2.5 hr's less than 3k rpms(break in) rest of the time 3/4 to wot. have only burned 4.5 gal's the 3 fishing trips were a good 4+ miles one way. 
For anyone looking to get a copperhead, if a small easy to handle, shallow skiff is what you are looking for this fits the bill. Only thing i would say is trim tabs would be a must. It would not be fun without them if i was fishing alone. This boat rides well and floats very shallow.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

cool man, she looks good.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gotta love the gas sipper. Cool boat man.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Capt. Cru in the no wake zone!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Wonderful way to spend time with your kids. Enjoy them while you have the opportunity. I sure miss mine. They are way way grown in their 30s and 40s.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Boats looks good. Congrats.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is a Vid of the skiff running, may want to mute it. Buddy of mine likes to talk  LOL . here is goes. 

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wNtxyi7kG4


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Here is a Vid of the skiff running, may want to mute it. Buddy of mine likes to talk  LOL . here is goes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wNtxyi7kG4


lol, you should try out the audio swap feature on youtube.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea might want to, that guy makes me laugh everytime he talks. as you can hear it was cold lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Yea might want to, that guy makes me laugh everytime he talks. as you can hear it was cold lol



Lol yeah.
What size outboard do you have, and what speed numbers are you getting?
I'm thinking of going with a 30 hatsu on mine.

Edit:
I just realized you had posted numbers, and you have a 30 on it. 


So how's it running tiller?
Is it comfortable?
Good for long runs?
I'm still a bit iffy about running across Biscayne Bay to Eliot Key with a tiller, or across Florida Bay with a tiller on a regular basis.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

boat looks great cru  would like to put my eye balls on it one day as i'm considering one of these for my next project  ;D after running the 30 hatsu what do you think she'd be like with a 40 on it ?


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

The 30 does what i need for this skiff. Went out again today and was getting between 25-29mph with myself, wife, baitwell full and a loaded cooler. This was running between 3/4 and wot.  
Going to the 40hp adds another 50lbs(4stroke). I would love to try a 50hp 2smoke on it(just for fun). Even with the 30  hp  30mph feels fast for this skiff. The 30 is a great fit, I even liked the 25 yama that i test rode. 
Coming out of a 18' with a 115hp it was a change but i can get places I only could with my Kayak before. Now when i am out there and see the other "flat boats" I really see the difference the 4-6" added draft held me back. I can get places sooner and stay there longer before dead low tide.
Poling is night and day. Tryin to pole the 1200-1400lb boat compared to this is so worth the change. I have a few trips planned for the next two months and can't wait to really put the skiff to the test.
I like the tiller, well with the extention on it i do. I did not like running it having to reach behind me for a long time. With the extention my arm can rest on it and it is no prob. Also standing and running is nice.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm thinking about the 40 hp 2 stroke tdi model by tohatsu, that boat should fly  i know what your saying about the convenience of a small boat heck i had a 22 bay boat and was always nervous about staying back in a creek too long for fear of being stuck


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

The Skiff is everything I was looking for. It is seeing much water time(2-4 times a week). Heres one of the over size reds Cru has been catching, he reminds me every trip that his is always bigger than mine.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice redfish.

Your boat is so sick, I've sold my Carolina Skiff and am saving up for what will hopefully be a Copperhead. Post more boat porn whenever you get a chance.


----------



## etex (Jan 15, 2008)

> ..


Who made your shifter?


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

blue point fabrications did the shifter.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Just tossing the idea out there, this skiff "might" be for sale by spring. Haven't stopped the upgrades, change the tm batt. with a odyssey pc1500(best upgrade so far). added a 12v plug,seadek on platform. new bilge pump. has nab lights now and few other small things. 

I will post here fist when in is 100% for sale, it will be in the 13k range, just know some people might be upgrading around that time. and wanted to get an early start.


----------

